# ST canceled replaced with a...



## stephengreen

M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.


----------



## dj c225

Good man, good choice.

Fords are shite*.*


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good choice make sure she looks out for the curbs :wink:


----------



## sssgucci

dj c225 said:


> Good man, good choice.
> 
> Fords are shite*.*


I concur.


----------



## vlastan

stephengreen said:


> M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.


BAD financial choice if remortgaging is involved! This car is going to cost you dear for the rest of your mortgage loan (25 years to pay for a car?)


----------



## Carlos

Again words fail me.

Vlastan you have no idea of anyone else's financial situation or the Ts&Cs of their mortgage. Most mortgages these days, including fixed rates, allow you to pay off a lump sum every year.


----------



## BreTT

Carlos said:


> Again words fail me.
> 
> Vlastan you have no idea of anyone else's financial situation or the Ts&Cs of their mortgage. Most mortgages these days, including fixed rates, allow you to pay off a lump sum every year.


Or borrow alongside your mortgage for a different term at a preferential rate. Besides which, you're a long time dead.


----------



## W7 PMC

vlastan said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.
> 
> 
> 
> BAD financial choice if remortgaging is involved! This car is going to cost you dear for the rest of your mortgage loan (25 years to pay for a car?)
Click to expand...

As a decision, it's an excellent financial choice as long as it's likely to be cleared over the next 2-5yrs (if not your assumption applies). Lowest rates available & i wish i'd re-mortgaged a few months earlier & financed the Bimmer that way rather than paying cash out of savings & bonuses. I've jumped to a better mortgage deal with my existing lender & could have easily stretched another Â£30K advance & still been paying the same monthly payments as i did pre re-mortgage, plus even on the Fixed Rate portion, i'm allowed to pay off extra lumps totalling a Max of 10% of the loan in any year (enough for an M3 to be cleared within 18mths) so his choice is likely a wise one.

Ps. nice choice & enjoy the M3 8)


----------



## dj c225

vlastan said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.
> 
> 
> 
> BAD financial choice if remortgaging is involved! This car is going to cost you dear for the rest of your mortgage loan (25 years to pay for a car?)
Click to expand...

Always got something to say about others financial status... jealous?


----------



## RenZo

now dats a car! m3's are awsome! dats going to be my next car in a few years time!


----------



## PaulS

vlastan said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.
> 
> 
> 
> BAD financial choice if remortgaging is involved! This car is going to cost you dear for the rest of your mortgage loan (25 years to pay for a car?)
Click to expand...

 :roll:

Lord V - you do love to barge in with your mouth wide open, don't you. I would have thought that during all the time you spend, having your facials done, you'd think about engaging brain before opening mouth :wink: 

Like others say you're a long time dead, so if you can do it, do it.

I'd have an M3 8) as long as I could keep the 'ro at the same time.


----------



## stephengreen

Ok, for anyone that's interested, finance works like this. I have a Abbey Flexi-mortgage which lets you draw out and pay in at will. The mortgage is interest only with a savings pot linked to it paying 5%which means you get 5% on capital repayments payed into it tax free ( until such time as the pot =the outstanding mortgage). You draw the whole amount off the mortgage in one go and pay what you think the depreciation will be over the term into the savings pot. You then sell the car and repay the funds back off the mortgage, this plus the payments to the savings pot means you will be back where you started. This is the same as buying a car on a PCP scheme but your mortgage acts as the finance company providing the balloon payment. But unlike traditional finance, the interest effectively comes down each month as you pay into the pot. Indeed i have worked out that over a two year term you dived the depreciation by 26 not 24 to take account of this.
EG Â£36000 purchase =Â£150 interest pm over two years
Â£24000 car value after two years=
Â£12000 loss divided by 26=Â£461 pm over two years (which is payed into saving pot
TOTAL Â£611 pm.
Exactly the same deal on BMW PCP finance = Â£730 pm! Nearly three Grand more!


----------



## BAMTT

stephengreen said:


> Ok, for anyone that's interested, finance works like this. I have a Abbey Flexi-mortgage which lets you draw out and pay in at will. The mortgage is interest only with a savings pot linked to it paying 5%which means you get 5% on capital repayments payed into it tax free ( until such time as the pot =the outstanding mortgage). You draw the whole amount off the mortgage in one go and pay what you think the depreciation will be over the term into the savings pot. You then sell the car and repay the funds back off the mortgage, this plus the payments to the savings pot means you will be back where you started. This is the same as buying a car on a PCP scheme but your mortgage acts as the finance company providing the balloon payment. But unlike traditional finance, the interest effectively comes down each month as you pay into the pot. Indeed i have worked out that over a two year term you dived the depreciation by 26 not 24 to take account of this.
> EG Â£36000 purchase =Â£150 interest pm over two years
> Â£24000 car value after two years=
> Â£12000 loss divided by 26=Â£461 pm over two years (which is payed into saving pot
> TOTAL Â£611 pm.
> Exactly the same deal on BMW PCP finance = Â£730 pm! Nearly three Grand more!


I suppose the temptation being what to spend the 3 grand you've saved on .... :lol:


----------



## stephengreen

BAMTT said:


> I suppose the temptation being what to spend the 3 grand you've saved on .... :lol:


 Tyre's, hopefully! 8)


----------



## che6mw

stephengreen said:


> EG Â£36000 purchase =Â£150 interest pm over two years
> Â£24000 car value after two years=
> Â£12000 loss divided by 26=Â£461 pm over two years (which is payed into saving pot
> TOTAL Â£611 pm.
> Exactly the same deal on BMW PCP finance = Â£730 pm! Nearly three Grand more!


Just curious ... where did you get the Â£24k value for your M3 after two years? Presumably the BMW PCP has a guaranteed future value price? But the route you have gone does not???? (sorry - don't do car finance so don't know the ins and outs maybe I am talking rubbish)

I've been tempted with an M3 for a while but a couple of things put me off and one of them is the new M3 with a V8 on the horizon. I can only imagine this will do horrendously bad things to the used price of current M3's.


----------



## kmpowell

RenZo said:


> now dats a car! m3's are awsome! dats going to be my next car in a few years time!


RenZo, the word you are looking for is "That's", unless you are 14?! :?

Nice car BTW SG. I have been looking at M3's myself, but the insurance is nearly twice what i pay on the Tiv! 

Vlastan, one again you prove what I (and everybody else) constantly say(says) about you. *shakes head once again at Vlastans brazen ignorance*


----------



## dj c225

kmpowell said:


> Nice car BTW SG. I have been looking at M3's myself, but the insurance is nearly twice what i pay on the Tiv!


Suprised, had an M3 before the TT, insurance wasn't too much of an issue, may try out a quote and compare it to a TVR, see what the difference is.

Some good bargains to be had out there!


----------



## b3ves

stephengreen said:


> M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.


Smart move - performance bargain and from what I've seen of the upcoming version (no doubt faster and in many ways 'better', but heavier & IMO fugly), I don't think the already depressed used E46 values will be hit so badly.

What spec?

You may already be aware, but bm3w.co.uk is the best UK forum for M car owners.

Rob


----------



## stephengreen

che6mw said:


> Just curious ... where did you get the Â£24k value for your M3 after two years? Presumably the BMW PCP has a guaranteed future value price? But the route you have gone does not???? (sorry - don't do car finance so don't know the ins and outs maybe I am talking rubbish)
> 
> I've been tempted with an M3 for a while but a couple of things put me off and one of them is the new M3 with a V8 on the horizon. I can only imagine this will do horrendously bad things to the used price of current M3's.


 Most PCP's dont guarantee the future value. If they do the interest is even higher. I set the the figure of Â£24k based on current values of 03 plates with similar spec and on the balloon set by BMW finance. As for the new model, i considered it's effect but i think that there will be a smooth transition of depreciation. the new one wont be out for at least a year. So i reckon there will be a market for mine at Â£24k at 3yrs old verses Â£40k? for a 1yr old new shape. The bottom line being you are going to lose as much money buying either at the same respective age.


----------



## vlastan

Carlos said:


> Again words fail me.
> 
> Vlastan you have no idea of anyone else's financial situation or the Ts&Cs of their mortgage. Most mortgages these days, including fixed rates, allow you to pay off a lump sum every year.


I have a mortgage and I had discounted and fixed rates so I do understand how they work extremely well. And I do know about overpayments of course as I always do overpay mine.

But this is not the point. The discipline is normally missing in paying back the car specific amount within 2 years as it was intented. This is not specific to Stephen situations as such but a general comment.

I am looking for financing my next car and I am considering all options. In fact I have the whole amount to pay the car in cash or I have the option to pay a big chunk of my mortgage. I know that mortgage rates are lower that loan rates, but by only 1.5% so not a huge amount if only need a loan for short term 18-24 months.

Kmpowell, you don't even have a mortgage, what the fuck do you know? Apart from making the silly decision to buy a very expensive car that you can clearly unable to afford and have to sell to buy a roof over your head, don't talk about financial management and knowledge to me. Before your critise others learn how to make your own financial decisions first. Clearly working in a financial/trading institution has teached you nothing about money and you are thinking like a five year child. Grow up.


----------



## vlastan

dj c225 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.
> 
> 
> 
> BAD financial choice if remortgaging is involved! This car is going to cost you dear for the rest of your mortgage loan (25 years to pay for a car?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always got something to say about others financial status... jealous?
Click to expand...

I just think that this place is full with people that come to show off a new modification a new nice car to get the admiration from others, but in real terms do not have the financial ability to lead this lifestyle. Do you remember the guy who was modifying his TT all the time and everything was owned, ending up in trouble? I think that there are some a lot of people like this around here, not to this extreme of course, but they would rather buy a new exhaust than buy food -sort of and then come and tell us all what a gorgeous exhaust they have.


----------



## stephengreen

b3ves said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Smart move - performance bargain and from what I've seen of the upcoming version (no doubt faster and in many ways 'better', but heavier & IMO fugly), I don't think the already depressed used E46 values will be hit so badly.
> 
> What spec?
> 
> You may already be aware, but bm3w.co.uk is the best UK forum for M car owners.
> 
> Rob
Click to expand...

To be honest at my age the performance of an E46 M3 will probably exceed my ability anyway. I really would have liked a CSL... Been pouring over your pics on your Gallery...Very nice. Now they are what i call a real performance bargain. I was sorely tempted but as the wife will be using it for the weekly shop had to rule it out. My spec is as follows
Silver grey 
June 05 
1350 miles!
one owner (BMW UK)
19" wheels
sat nav+ tv
Hardon Kardon
Blue-tooth
6-cd player
floor mats
Tracker
Found the m3 forum Cheers!


----------



## che6mw

vlastan said:


> I just think that this place is full with people that come to show off a new modification a new nice car to get the admiration from others, but in real terms do not have the financial ability to lead this lifestyle. Do you remember the guy who was modifying his TT all the time and everything was owned, ending up in trouble? I think that there are some a lot of people like this around here, not to this extreme of course, but they would rather buy a new exhaust than buy food -sort of and then come and tell us all what a gorgeous exhaust they have.


Surely people have a right to prioritise how to use their money (or available credit) ?? We all like buying things and so get excited about showing them off. And often, as in this case, it is done not to wipe everyone elses face in it, but because someone wants to share their excitement.


----------



## che6mw

forgot to say Stephen - top car BTW!!! Sorry to hijack your moment of joy!


----------



## vlastan

I am not here to tell people how to run their lives or how to spend their money/credit. But when I am attacked by them that I don't know what I am talking, then I have to raise it further.

I have also always found people that are unable to handle money, irresponsible, arrogant, narrow minded and pathetic.

Do people come here to this forum, this community to show us all how easy it is to get credit these days and how they spent it?

This all has nothing to do with Stephen, as he is a top guy. I am sure he will enjoy his new car even if he wasn't a member of this forum.


----------



## che6mw

Personnally V if someone wants to come on here and show me they bought, for instance, a Gallardo (my ultimate dream car) on credit then I'd be happy for them. Why would I care how they financed it?



vlastan said:


> I have also always found people that are unable to handle money, irresponsible, arrogant, narrow minded and pathetic.


As for the above - I find those descriptions a little ironic coming from a man who posts what you do!!!!


----------



## vlastan

che6mw said:


> Personnally V if someone wants to come on here and show me they bought, for instance, a Gallardo (my ultimate dream car) on credit then I'd be happy for them. Why would I care how they financed it?


I guess some people think like this. But I don't.

Buying in credit is not a bad thing as such. Most expensive cars such a Gallardo are bought on credit, thinking why should I pay all the money now, when I can drip feed it and invest the rest. But these are the people that actually have the money to buy cash, but choose not to. These people are fantastic of course.


----------



## che6mw

vlastan said:


> che6mw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personnally V if someone wants to come on here and show me they bought, for instance, a Gallardo (my ultimate dream car) on credit then I'd be happy for them. Why would I care how they financed it?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some people think like this. But I don't.
> 
> Buying in credit is not a bad thing as such. Most expensive cars such a Gallardo are bought on credit, thinking why should I pay all the money now, when I can drip feed it and invest the rest. But these are the people that actually have the money to buy cash, but choose not to. These people are fantastic of course.
Click to expand...

I still don't see your point? Why should you mind how other people spend their money or available credit?


----------



## ir_fuel

vlastan said:


> I am looking for financing my next car and I am considering all options. *In fact I have the whole amount to pay the car in cash* or I have the option to pay a big chunk of my mortgage.





vlastan said:


> But these are the people that actually have the money to buy cash, but choose not to. *These people are fantastic of course*.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan

I said before I don't mind how they do spend their credit. But I do mind coming over here boasting about something that they got, which because it is on credit it is not actually theirs.


----------



## che6mw

vlastan said:


> I said before I don't mind how they do spend their credit. But I do mind coming over here boasting about something that they got, which because it is on credit it is not actually theirs.


Fair enough I guess. Each to their own.

I hope you pay for your Cayman S totally outright before you tell us all about it*   

*joke


----------



## b3ves

stephengreen said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Smart move - performance bargain and from what I've seen of the upcoming version (no doubt faster and in many ways 'better', but heavier & IMO fugly), I don't think the already depressed used E46 values will be hit so badly.
> 
> What spec?
> 
> You may already be aware, but bm3w.co.uk is the best UK forum for M car owners.
> 
> Rob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest at my age the performance of an E46 M3 will probably exceed my ability anyway. I really would have liked a CSL... Been pouring over your pics on your Gallery...Very nice. Now they are what i call a real performance bargain. I was sorely tempted but as the wife will be using it for the weekly shop had to rule it out. My spec is as follows
> Silver grey
> June 05
> 1350 miles!
> one owner (BMW UK)
> 19" wheels
> sat nav+ tv
> Hardon Kardon
> Blue-tooth
> 6-cd player
> floor mats
> Tracker
> Found the m3 forum Cheers!
Click to expand...

Sounds ace! SG is definitely my fave colour for the M3. FYI there are some good deals to be had on CS alloys and you can be sure of a good price if you decide to sell your M-spoke 19's.


----------



## dj c225

vlastan said:


> And I do know about overpayments *of course* as I always do overpay mine.


Why overpay and why of course?

Your mortgage is the best loan you will ever have, take your time!



vlastan said:


> I just think that this place is full with people that come to show off a new modification a new nice car to get the admiration from others, but in real terms do not have the financial ability to lead this lifestyle. Do you remember the guy who was modifying his TT all the time and everything was owned, ending up in trouble? I think that there are some a lot of people like this around here, not to this extreme of course, but they would rather buy a new exhaust than buy food -sort of and then come and tell us all what a gorgeous exhaust they have.


You sound like one of those people that always do their maths and plan every single move they make, sort yourself out mate.

"fraudster you mentioned above", his case was different, the guy knew what he was doing, planned it out, just didn't manage to get away with it - luckily!


----------



## che6mw

dj c225 said:


> Why overpay and why of course?
> 
> Your mortgage is the best loan you will ever have, take your time!


am i missing something????


----------



## gcp

b3ves said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Smart move - performance bargain and from what I've seen of the upcoming version (no doubt faster and in many ways 'better', but heavier & IMO fugly), I don't think the already depressed used E46 values will be hit so badly.
> 
> What spec?
> 
> You may already be aware, but bm3w.co.uk is the best UK forum for M car owners.
> 
> Rob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest at my age the performance of an E46 M3 will probably exceed my ability anyway. I really would have liked a CSL... Been pouring over your pics on your Gallery...Very nice. Now they are what i call a real performance bargain. I was sorely tempted but as the wife will be using it for the weekly shop had to rule it out. My spec is as follows
> Silver grey
> June 05
> 1350 miles!
> one owner (BMW UK)
> 19" wheels
> sat nav+ tv
> Hardon Kardon
> Blue-tooth
> 6-cd player
> floor mats
> Tracker
> Found the m3 forum Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds ace! SG is definitely my fave colour for the M3. FYI there are some good deals to be had on CS alloys and you can be sure of a good price if you decide to sell your M-spoke 19's.
Click to expand...

Good spec car in the best colour IMO, enjoy it, as Rob says next one is likely to be as ugly as the E90 is.


----------



## dalelloyd

oh dear, i haven't been on the forum for a while... I've just realised why!

Nice M3 tho bud. I WANT!!! ;-)


----------



## kmpowell

Sorry for not replying sooner, but i've been out flipping burgers at Mcdonalds, to try and get ends to meet!



vlastan said:


> Apart from making the silly decision to buy a very expensive car that you can clearly unable to afford


What!? Clearly I can afford to have it otherwise I would have had it repossessed wouldnâ€™t I! These things donâ€™t finance, insure, tax or run themselves.



vlastan said:


> and have to sell to buy a roof over your head


Once again you are making rash claims and uneducated statements about somebodyâ€™s personal financial circumstances that you know *NOTHING* about. I clearly donâ€™t have to justify myself to you, but my choice to sell is so that I can buy a â€˜nicerâ€™ house/flat to the one I currently live in. I could keep the TVR if I wanted and buy a place that is the same standard to which I currently rent, but I have decided that I want a bigger and newer place, therefore to finance this I am balancing less on car payments and putting it towards more on a mortgage payment.



vlastan said:


> Clearly working in a financial/trading institution has teached you nothing about money and you are thinking like a five year child. Grow up.


Working in the financial industry has taught (not â€˜teachedâ€™ BTW) me something called â€˜balanceâ€™ (which is something I have TRIED to explain to you in another thread you waded in with no knowledge on). It is you that needs to grow up vlastan, you are a silly little man with no thought process or concept of idea that people have different lifestyles and choose to have different priorities.

You start this thread by making rash statements, then you realize you have been factually incorrect (Again!) and are now saying your comment are more â€˜generalâ€™. I am not even going to entertain you further on this one, as no doubt this thread will take the usual â€˜vlastan routeâ€™ which is you trying to justify your stupid statements, which will finish in you backing yourself into a corner with nowhere to go. You then you will go quiet or just reply with one-liners followed by wink smiles. Itâ€™s pathetic.

Somebody wrote recently that this place was much better when you leftâ€¦ Please consider doing it again, because you add nothing to this forum IMO apart from entertainment factor of people laughing *AT* you, not with you.


----------



## PaulS

> I just think that this place is full with people that come to show off a new modification a new nice car to get the admiration from others, but in real terms do not have the financial ability to lead this lifestyle. Do you remember the guy who was modifying his TT all the time and everything was owned, ending up in trouble? I think that there are some a lot of people like this around here, not to this extreme of course, but they would rather buy a new exhaust than buy food - sort of and then come and tell us all what a gorgeous exhaust they have.


Thanks for that waffle. Obviously this is not the situation with SG. Anyway, so what if people want to live a lifestyle for a while, do they have to 'own' it outright?



> I am not here to tell people how to run their lives or how to spend their money/credit. But when I am attacked by them that I don't know what I am talking, then I have to raise it further.


Shame you did exactly that then with your first post. You didn't actually know what you were talking about, as you did not know SGs personal circumstances.



> Do people come here to this forum, this community to show us all how easy it is to get credit these days and how they spent it?


Yeah I think some of them do. May be they are attention seekers, like you



> This all has nothing to do with Stephen, as he is a top guy. I am sure he will enjoy his new car even if he wasn't a member of this forum.


rapid backstepping ....



> Buying in credit is not a bad thing as such. Most expensive cars such a Gallardo are bought on credit, thinking why should I pay all the money now, when I can drip feed it and invest the rest. But these are the people that actually have the money to buy cash, but choose not to. These people are fantastic of course.


Oh you've changed your mind now .....



> I said before I don't mind how they do spend their credit. But I do mind coming over here boasting about something that they got, which because it is on credit it is not actually theirs.


So what! Do you own the house you live in? Have you payed off your motrgage?. Better get out if you haven't!

Not that I'd take _any_ advice from you, but just in case you wondered, my last 3 cars have been bought with cash (well, switchcard actually) and my mortgage was payed off 2 years ago.

Do us a favour V, stick to your word and disappear for good. You just keep making such a monumental cock of yourself.


----------



## che6mw

As as for this ....


PaulS said:


> ... just in case you wondered, my last 3 cars have been bought with cash (well, switchcard actually) and my mortgage was payed off 2 years ago.


All I can say is that's a bloody good job or I'd be kindly asking you to remove the photo of your Monaro from your siggy!!!!!


----------



## W7 PMC

vlastan said:


> I said before I don't mind how they do spend their credit. But I do mind coming over here boasting about something that they got, which because it is on credit it is not actually theirs.


So you're a tenant in your house are you??? I assume you have a mortgage which is credit & therefore you aint a homeowner as the bank/building society own your house. :lol:

Only specific HP/Lease/Contract Purchase have ownership issues, if you remortgage, take out a bank loan or even pay by credit card, none of these are secured on the car, so if payed for in any of these ways, the car 100% belongs to the owner/driver, not a financial institution.

When i take delivery of the 997, i can't imagine i'll have Â£100K just sat in the bank burning a hole in my pocket, so a proportion will be funded by one of a handfull of different methods. I was lucky in that my BMW purchase was funded from the equity in the RS6 (after it's HP was cleared), plus some bonus cash, but that cash may have been better invested or used as a deposit on an investement property, thus giving rise to potentially more cash down the line, however we're not ready to invest in property just yet.

It's always possible that borrowing money can work out cheaper than spending your own cash, depending on ones lifestyle or investement/savings interest. If i'd Â£100K cash & could secure a rate of say 9% per annum, but to borrow that same amount could be done at 5%, would one not be better borrowing the Â£100K at 5% & keeping their Â£100K cash tied up earning 9% thus making an overall gain of 4%??

The big point Nick is that peoples finances are no-ones business but theirs & it's not for you or I to judge or even opinionate on how they spend, borrow or save their money.

Bottom line is Stephens buying a stunning car & as long as he's comfortable with affording it (however he chooses to fund it) then that's his business & good luck to him (lucky sod :wink: ).


----------



## W7 PMC

> I said before I don't mind how they do spend their credit. But I do mind coming over here boasting about something that they got, which because it is on credit it is not actually theirs.


So what! Do you own the house you live in? Have you payed off your motrgage?. Better get out if you haven't!

Not that I'd take _any_ advice from you, but just in case you wondered, my last 3 cars have been bought with cash (well, switchcard actually) and my mortgage was payed off 2 years ago.

Do us a favour V, stick to your word and disappear for good. You just keep making such a monumental cock of yourself.[/quote]

Feckin show-off :wink:


----------



## PaulS

W7 PMC said:


> Feckin show-off :wink:


 :lol: :lol:

Says he who has "More Toys Than Hamleys" :wink:


----------



## vlastan

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said before I don't mind how they do spend their credit. But I do mind coming over here boasting about something that they got, which because it is on credit it is not actually theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a tenant in your house are you??? I assume you have a mortgage which is credit & therefore you aint a homeowner as the bank/building society own your house. :lol:
> 
> Only specific HP/Lease/Contract Purchase have ownership issues, if you remortgage, take out a bank loan or even pay by credit card, none of these are secured on the car, so if payed for in any of these ways, the car 100% belongs to the owner/driver, not a financial institution.
> 
> When i take delivery of the 997, i can't imagine i'll have Â£100K just sat in the bank burning a hole in my pocket, so a proportion will be funded by one of a handfull of different methods. I was lucky in that my BMW purchase was funded from the equity in the RS6 (after it's HP was cleared), plus some bonus cash, but that cash may have been better invested or used as a deposit on an investement property, thus giving rise to potentially more cash down the line, however we're not ready to invest in property just yet.
> 
> It's always possible that borrowing money can work out cheaper than spending your own cash, depending on ones lifestyle or investement/savings interest. If i'd Â£100K cash & could secure a rate of say 9% per annum, but to borrow that same amount could be done at 5%, would one not be better borrowing the Â£100K at 5% & keeping their Â£100K cash tied up earning 9% thus making an overall gain of 4%??
> 
> The big point Nick is that peoples finances are no-ones business but theirs & it's not for you or I to judge or even opinionate on how they spend, borrow or save their money.
> 
> Bottom line is Stephens buying a stunning car & as long as he's comfortable with affording it (however he chooses to fund it) then that's his business & good luck to him (lucky sod :wink: ).
Click to expand...

Paul, you are not in the same league like Kmpowell, you are a lot better off and can easily afford what you buy.

I do own a home in another country, in fact more than one. It is by choice that I am renting it and take the income, instead of selling them to pay my UK mortgage. And in my previous home before I moved last year, the mortgage would have finished by now and I would have been mortgage free. It was my decision to relocate for another job and it was not financial.

We can all have opinions about things in life. You or others just don' t have to agree to them but I am sure that others do. And I can form my own opinions about what people are or do from what they post here.

It is so easy to get in debt and use all your credit. I have enought credit on my credit cards to buy a fully specified V6 TT if I wanted. It is good to have the choice, but thinking sensibly and BALANCED I won't do it. I am not here to tell people how to spend their credit, but I can try to help them to be more sensible.

Having Kevin telling that I know nothing about finances is one of the siliest thing that I have ever heard in my life. Because he knows NOTHING about me, containing FACTUAL mistakes about my lifestyle and my priorities.

That's enough between men...lets talk to the little fella Vek now.

Working in the financial institution taught you about "balance"?. Balance of having an expensive car and rent a flat and then in less than a year deciding that this "balanced" view is all of a sudden "unbalanced" and not the right one for you?

"Balanced" means to think with your head and follow your brain, not your heart.

You can't define afordability by thinking of a car only. You have to think of your whole lifestyle. The fact that you can afford to pay the bills for the car doesn't actually mean that you can afford it, because you have to cut from somewhere else in your budget i.e. unable to buy a property or the type of property that you need.

So far you have never tried (you believe that you have tried, but you haven't - this is how immature you are), to explain anything about anything, all you just do is throw accusations around with no substance and no facts. You just keep repeating the same things again and again (I post short comments, I use smilies, I don't have the facts blah blah blah).


----------



## che6mw

vlastan said:


> Paul, you are not in the same league like Kmpowell, you are a lot better off and can easily afford what you buy.


I don't believe this is acceptable on a public forum like this.



vlastan said:


> You can't define afordability by thinking of a car only. You have to think of your whole lifestyle. The fact that you can afford to pay the bills for the car doesn't actually mean that you can afford it, because you have to cut from somewhere else in your budget i.e. unable to buy a property or the type of property that you need.


Clearly Kmp *can *afford the TVR or else he wouldn't actually have it. I doubt any of us on here have such immense wealth that they can afford to buy anything without a compromise somewhere. Clearly he, like many of us, has had a change of prioritise in life and has *chosen *to redistribute his wealth elsewhere. The key word here is *choice*.



vlastan said:


> Working in the financial institution taught you about "balance"?. Balance of having an expensive car and rent a flat and then in less than a year deciding that this "balanced" view is all of a sudden "unbalanced" and not the right one for you?
> 
> "Balanced" means to think with your head and follow your brain, not your heart.


Why is going from an expensive car and renting, to *choosing *to sell the car in order to purchase a better property than one might otherwise be able to afford not balanced ????? It is simply a change of prioritise and you and me and everyone on here changes our prioritise from one minute to the next.

I plan on buying a 5 bed house within next few years. I also want to own a 996 at some point. I am considering owning the 996 between now and purchasing a bigger house. I would have considerable money tied up in the 996 which I may or may not choose to release by selling the 996 prior to buying a bigger house. That in my mind is *balancing *my finances. Based on your arguement above that means over the duration of 996 ownership I cannot actually afford it. Sounds like you are talking rubbish to me V.


----------



## BreTT

Boy has this ever gone off topic! Maybe it's in the wrong forum.

Stephen - good on you, sounds a cracking car. Now can you please post your last three years bank statements, P60's and other pertinent supporting information so *we* can consider whether you are worthy of it.

You have two hours to comply. :wink:


----------



## che6mw

BreTT said:


> Boy has this ever gone off topic! Maybe it's in the wrong forum.
> 
> Stephen - good on you, sounds a cracking car. Now can you please post your last three years bank statements, P60's and other pertinent supporting information so *we* can consider whether you are worthy of it.
> 
> You have two hours to comply. :wink:


   

Yes, sorry Stephen. Gorgeous car - would love to see more pics of it and a comparison against your prior motors when you've had a chance to play with it a little bit! Hope we've not taken the shine off your new wheels.


----------



## vlastan

Why should it be in the forum? The fact that one person is better off than another? That's life.



> I plan on buying a 5 bed house within next few years. I also want to own a 996 at some point. I am considering owning the 996 between now and purchasing a bigger house. I would have considerable money tied up in the 996 which I may or may not choose to release by selling the 996 prior to buying a bigger house. That in my mind is balancing my finances. Based on your arguement above that means over the duration of 996 ownership I cannot actually afford it.


You know what you want and when and you plan your life accordingly. Your case is different. By reading KMPs statements you can see that this was not planned.

You give priorities and chose what you want to do. But your choices aren't always the correct ones and you regret them. Then you take the financial hit of the car having depreciated heavily when you sell it and you end up out of pocket and without enough money to buy the house and the next choice of car. Changing your mind about what you want is not "Balanced" but insane. You have no strategy in your life about where you start and where you are going and you just jump left, right up and down all the time. Do you see financial directors changing their minds every five seconds about the direction that the business is taking? You define a strategy and you stick setting up timescales by when you want to be there.


----------



## BreTT

V, you live once! Stop lecturing others and live *your* life by *your* plans. We are not all the same. When you are 75 and have an income of Â£1m a year because of all your wise investments, you can sit there all smug (but please, no lectures).

Until then, everyone has *different* priorities in life.


----------



## vlastan

BreTT said:


> Stephen - good on you, sounds a cracking car. Now can you please post your last three years bank statements, P60's and other pertinent supporting information so *we* can consider whether you are worthy of it.
> 
> You have two hours to comply. :wink:


Maybe I should become tax inspector. :wink:


----------



## BreTT

vlastan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen - good on you, sounds a cracking car. Now can you please post your last three years bank statements, P60's and other pertinent supporting information so *we* can consider whether you are worthy of it.
> 
> You have two hours to comply. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should become tax inspector. :wink:
Click to expand...

Well the cap certainly appears to fit.


----------



## omen666

stephengreen said:


> M3! After weeks of deliberation between a golf and the focus for the wife, i finally persuaded her to sign the remortgage forms, and bought her what "I" always wanted instead.


Nice car. enjoy the oversteer! :twisted: I love my car but sometimes wish I could enjoy the driving experience by having a rwd.

Another view on the financing options.....

My RS6 is financed. I have the funds to buy it, but owning and running my own ltd company means I keep significant reserves in place in case the business goes quiet. My family's wellbeing are the priority.

So financing can also provide more flexibility, at a cost of course. But I am happy to pay the interest as its a small price to pay for keeping the capital I feel I need in reserve.

What I am trying to illustrate is that there are an inifinite amount of circumstances/parameters to influence the choice of purchase or finance and the soruce of the finance. So SG has done a reasonable job of minimises the credit charges and risk. Better than some who would just take the first price/charge BMW finance would offer, so good work fella [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So V, be realistic, and stop being an arse! Go on try it, just ONCE


----------



## W7 PMC

PaulS said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feckin show-off :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Says he who has "More Toys Than Hamleys" :wink:
Click to expand...

Figure of speach my good man :wink: I checked last week & Hamleys do infact have a couple of toys i don't have :lol:

They don't have HUD though :wink:

Talk about an off-topic thread.


----------



## W7 PMC

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said before I don't mind how they do spend their credit. But I do mind coming over here boasting about something that they got, which because it is on credit it is not actually theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a tenant in your house are you??? I assume you have a mortgage which is credit & therefore you aint a homeowner as the bank/building society own your house. :lol:
> 
> Only specific HP/Lease/Contract Purchase have ownership issues, if you remortgage, take out a bank loan or even pay by credit card, none of these are secured on the car, so if payed for in any of these ways, the car 100% belongs to the owner/driver, not a financial institution.
> 
> When i take delivery of the 997, i can't imagine i'll have Â£100K just sat in the bank burning a hole in my pocket, so a proportion will be funded by one of a handfull of different methods. I was lucky in that my BMW purchase was funded from the equity in the RS6 (after it's HP was cleared), plus some bonus cash, but that cash may have been better invested or used as a deposit on an investement property, thus giving rise to potentially more cash down the line, however we're not ready to invest in property just yet.
> 
> It's always possible that borrowing money can work out cheaper than spending your own cash, depending on ones lifestyle or investement/savings interest. If i'd Â£100K cash & could secure a rate of say 9% per annum, but to borrow that same amount could be done at 5%, would one not be better borrowing the Â£100K at 5% & keeping their Â£100K cash tied up earning 9% thus making an overall gain of 4%??
> 
> The big point Nick is that peoples finances are no-ones business but theirs & it's not for you or I to judge or even opinionate on how they spend, borrow or save their money.
> 
> Bottom line is Stephens buying a stunning car & as long as he's comfortable with affording it (however he chooses to fund it) then that's his business & good luck to him (lucky sod :wink: ).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul, you are not in the same league like Kmpowell, you are a lot better off and can easily afford what you buy.
> 
> I do own a home in another country, in fact more than one. It is by choice that I am renting it and take the income, instead of selling them to pay my UK mortgage. And in my previous home before I moved last year, the mortgage would have finished by now and I would have been mortgage free. It was my decision to relocate for another job and it was not financial.
> 
> We can all have opinions about things in life. You or others just don' t have to agree to them but I am sure that others do. And I can form my own opinions about what people are or do from what they post here.
> 
> It is so easy to get in debt and use all your credit. I have enought credit on my credit cards to buy a fully specified V6 TT if I wanted. It is good to have the choice, but thinking sensibly and BALANCED I won't do it. I am not here to tell people how to spend their credit, but I can try to help them to be more sensible.
> 
> Having Kevin telling that I know nothing about finances is one of the siliest thing that I have ever heard in my life. Because he knows NOTHING about me, containing FACTUAL mistakes about my lifestyle and my priorities.
> 
> That's enough between men...lets talk to the little fella Vek now.
> 
> Working in the financial institution taught you about "balance"?. Balance of having an expensive car and rent a flat and then in less than a year deciding that this "balanced" view is all of a sudden "unbalanced" and not the right one for you?
> 
> "Balanced" means to think with your head and follow your brain, not your heart.
> 
> You can't define afordability by thinking of a car only. You have to think of your whole lifestyle. The fact that you can afford to pay the bills for the car doesn't actually mean that you can afford it, because you have to cut from somewhere else in your budget i.e. unable to buy a property or the type of property that you need.
> 
> So far you have never tried (you believe that you have tried, but you haven't - this is how immature you are), to explain anything about anything, all you just do is throw accusations around with no substance and no facts. You just keep repeating the same things again and again (I post short comments, I use smilies, I don't have the facts blah blah blah).
Click to expand...

Nick,

I'm sorry but you're going way off the mark now.

How would you possibly know if i'm better off than Kev. I bet you Kev has more cash in his arse pocket at the end of a regualr month than i do. Kev is single with no dependants, i'm married with a 20mth baby & 2 much older children that i also support. At best knowing Kev, i have a bigger property but i also bet i have a bigger mortgage, so hardly makes me better off.

I think you'll find that no-one is really sugesting you know nothing about finance/finances, however you do come across that way & it's the fact of you apparently poking your nose into other peoples business.

That's the great thing about humans, we're all different & have choices & within legal boundries, it's up to us how we live our lives, fund our pleasures & earn our money. As stated, using borrowed money can often be a cheaper option that using your own.

Ps. The available credit on credit cards stat does not hold much water, as i bet nowadays most students have enough credit at the very beginning to fund a car purchase  , however the sensible use this money in a sensible fashion.


----------



## vlastan

> I think you'll find that no-one is really sugesting you know nothing about finance/finances, however you do come across that way & it's the fact of you apparently poking your nose into other peoples business.


Kevin suggests this, with all his words so this is why the whole story here.

This is not meant as poking in other peoples business at all, so this is a misunderstanding if this is how is taken.

Omen, you have a balanced view as well, which is how it has to be. And you don't even work in a financial instituation. Well done.


----------



## L7

I can't believe he's passed up a nice orange ST for a BMW :? :lol:


----------



## BreTT

vlastan said:


> And you don't even work in a financial instituation. Well done.


That must be where I've been going wrong all this time. I *know* I'm not a doctor and yet I was trying to treat my cuts and bruises myself. I'd better join BUPA as soon as possible and not try get above my station again. Whilst I'm about it, anyone out there want to manage my finances for me? I'm not employed by a financial institution so clearly don't have a clue about money. :roll:

FFS V!!! [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## vlastan

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't even work in a financial instituation. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> That must be where I've been going wrong all this time. I *know* I'm not a doctor and yet I was trying to treat my cuts and bruises myself. I'd better join BUPA as soon as possible and not try get above my station again. Whilst I'm about it, anyone out there want to manage my finances for me? I'm not employed by a financial institution so clearly don't have a clue about money. :roll:
> 
> FFS V!!! [smiley=dunce2.gif]
Click to expand...

This was a tongue on cheek comment for KPM silly boy!!

He is using the argument that he works for a financial institution to present himself as an expert in finance.


----------



## BreTT

vlastan said:


> This was a tongue on cheek comment for KPM silly boy!!
> 
> He is using the argument that he works for a financial institution to present himself as an expert in finance.


Obviously doesn't translate very well from the Greek.


----------



## che6mw

althought thinking about it I think I'd rather have a tongue *on *my cheek than burrowing *in *it ....


----------



## stephengreen

You know one of the reason's why i don't post that often on "off topic" is because it usually degenerates into bickering (of which i have done my fair share) and the fact that Jampott usually post's what I'm thinking anyway (but can express it much more eloquently) But one thing that does seem to unite most of us is the many varied and different cars we have moved on to. Its impossible to try every different car ever desired, but by reading about the choices others have made maybe we can get our next "fix" through reading about their choice. I well remember PaulS getting his Monaro and reading his suburb review. It was a better read than that weeks Auto-car! which i read cover to cover every week. The mention by me of the finance of the car was tongue in cheek. It is my choice and not open to debate as regards buying the car or not, and have therefore refrained from responding directly to Vlastan's original post. Nevertheless the post, though correct in its statement but wrong in its assumption, maybe had a silver lining, in that, various different finance options were aired as a result, which may or may not help people to think about other (cheaper?) options for their purchases in the future. I would also suggest that, if, by not keeping up payments on a loan secured on your house, doesn't give you the "discipline" to make the payments, nothing will! It would seem that most people seem to have the same view on finance as me in this regard. W7 PMC views in particular seem to mirror mine. 
In considering the M3 i first asked myself if, (And this applies to anyone making a car purchase)

(A) I could afford Â£600pm for two years?

(B) if finances or circumstances changed for the worse could i take the Â£4k hit if i had to sell the car almost immediately?

(C) if circumstances changed for the worse, would i be prepared to pay, interest only, on the entire loan for a year ( Â£35 per week) take a Â£7k loss (when i sell the car after a year) which i could leave on the mortgage and pay it off at Â£12 per week (or Â£7 per week interest only) for the rest of the term?

Option "c" isn't the smartest thing because of the total amount paid but it would mean a years ownership 
(your a long time dead) for very little money.
The answer to all scenario's was YES! so i bought it, END OF!
In fact, i couldn't come up with a reason NOT to buy it!


----------



## omen666

stephengreen said:


> The answer to all scenario's was YES! so i bought it, END OF!
> In fact, i couldn't come up with a reason NOT to buy it!


And good on ya fella! Life's for living and there are much more important things that internet forums. I can't understand why people get so worked up!

So in all this I have missed if you've got it yet? If so or when you do don't forget to give us you views and of course pics!

8)


----------



## jampott

I think I need a new car. :lol:


----------



## omen666

jampott said:


> I think I need a new car. :lol:


But how are you going to finance it Tim? :lol:

No lets not get back to that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott

omen666 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a new car. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> But how are you going to finance it Tim? :lol:
> 
> No lets not get back to that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I think I'll put it on my Debenhams Store Card @ 30% APR. That OK? :lol:


----------



## omen666

That'll be fine, but make sure you only pay off the minimum payment amount each month. I don't work in a financial institution, but I know that is the best way [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## PaulS

This life is not a rehersal so make the most of it anyway you can.

It is true there are some very nice cars in other marques now, there is no way we are going to be able to run/own/finance/race or crash  ..... all of them all so I find it great reading about other owners experiences. Thanks for the mention Stephen, I can't believe it was 2 years ago I got the Monaro. Here is the first report. 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight= 
The car has been modded since then - engine/gearchange/brakes - giving considerable improvements in those areas, I'm v happy with it. Lucky I have a Pug Diesel to run around locally in to offset the fuel consumption - I only use the Monaro for 'best' - but thats my choice, helps to finance it :wink:

I've often thought that all the research work and subsequent anticipation is _almost_ as much fun as getting the thing itself. Looking forward to hearing about your M3.


----------



## stephengreen

PaulS said:


> I've often thought that all the research work and subsequent anticipation is _almost_ as much fun as getting the thing itself. Looking forward to hearing about your M3.


I don't know about fun!  researching three different cars at once over the last three or four weeks have aged me another year, at least, which i can ill afford. Once i decided an M3 was the car "i" really wanted it simplified the process to finding the right one. Or so i thought! We lost at least four different ones through them being sold before we could view. With the last but one, we got a call from the dealer that it was available so set off only to be told it had sold before we got there! Eventually, after discovering what turned out to be the best one of the lot anyway on the net at 01.00am i ordered it over the phone first thing the next morning! About three days later my wife and i made the 360 mile round trip to view what we'd bought! The car is as new and was exactly as described. AND, my wife, who's shown a distinct disinterest up till then, was really impressed with the blue-tooth, TV and the Hi-Fi. She has to take one of our sons to football practise twice a week and the realisation that she now wouldn't miss her soaps while waiting evaporated all her misgivings  The car (pictured in my sig) is due to be delivered on a trailer on the 28th of this month and The Wife's Mini cooperS taken back at the same time. I am SOOO looking forward to owning this car. After test driving one, nothing, for me at least, would have done. I wanted one when i bought the TT. And the thought of leaving this planet without doing so was tooo much. For anyone whose interested i will post some pics and my first impressions a little way into my tenure.


----------



## Sim

vlastan said:


> I think you'll find that no-one is really sugesting you know nothing about finance/finances, however you do come across that way & it's the fact of you apparently poking your nose into other peoples business.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin suggests this, with all his words so this is why the whole story here.
> 
> This is not meant as poking in other peoples business at all, so this is a misunderstanding if this is how is taken.
> 
> Omen, you have a balanced view as well, which is how it has to be. And you don't even work in a financial instituation. Well done.
Click to expand...

Well done :lol: WTF :!: You will be pleased you have V's approval :wink:


----------



## garyc

L7 said:


> I can't believe he's passed up a nice orange ST for a BMW :? :lol:


LOL. And couldn't agree more.

SG nice motor. Good choice. I for one could not give a toss how you fund it; what your mortgage is; about your investment portfolio etc.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Toshiba

dj c225 said:


> Good man, good choice.
> 
> Fords are shite*.*


I take exception to this comment in the same vain as a VW beetle.


----------



## garyc

Toshiba said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man, good choice.
> 
> Fords are shite*.*
> 
> 
> 
> I take exception to this comment in the same vain as a VW beetle.
Click to expand...

Is this in some sort of cryptic code? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

long story.


----------



## garyc

Right.


----------



## BreTT

garyc said:


> Right.


You're not part of the inner sanctum, so you'll never know. :wink:


----------



## garyc

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not part of the inner sanctum, so you'll never know. :wink:
Click to expand...

Ho hum. In a similar _vein_, i'll just have to cope. :wink:


----------



## GW1970

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not part of the inner sanctum, so you'll never know. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho hum. In a similar _vein_, i'll just have to cope. :wink:
Click to expand...

Read this Gary for an explanation:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=beetle


----------



## garyc

GW1970 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not part of the inner sanctum, so you'll never know. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho hum. In a similar _vein_, i'll just have to cope. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this Gary for an explanation:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=beetle
Click to expand...

Aha. :idea:

So Tosh, poor grammar, spelling _and_ copious profanities. :lol:

Glad standards are being mantained. :wink: Anyway, twas a far better read than the pathetic carping that went on about whom from TTOC went on the TT launch Thread. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not part of the inner sanctum, so you'll never know. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho hum. In a similar _vein_, i'll just have to cope. :wink:
Click to expand...

LOL. :lol: Like the use of language. :wink:


----------



## garyc

The Silver Surfer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not part of the inner sanctum, so you'll never know. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho hum. In a similar _vein_, i'll just have to cope. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. :lol: Like the use of language. :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks. I like to be supple. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

garyc said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not part of the inner sanctum, so you'll never know. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho hum. In a similar _vein_, i'll just have to cope. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. :lol: Like the use of language. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I like to be supple. :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm sure you are very 'supple', Gary, but don't you mean 'SUBTLE'? :wink:


----------



## garyc

The Silver Surfer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not part of the inner sanctum, so you'll never know. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho hum. In a similar _vein_, i'll just have to cope. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. :lol: Like the use of language. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I like to be supple. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you are very 'supple', Gary, but don't you mean 'SUBTLE'? :wink:
Click to expand...

Irony eh? :wink:


----------



## Justhe1

sorry to go back on topic ( :wink: ), but did you go for SMG, didn't see it in your spec list, and if so/not, did you try both?

Just wondered as I'm a 100% SMG convert - If I could have all my cars with it from now on I would, _but_, I hated it when I first tried it on a 30 min test drive..

J


----------



## Toshiba

garyc said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not part of the inner sanctum, so you'll never know. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho hum. In a similar _vein_, i'll just have to cope. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this Gary for an explanation:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=beetle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha. :idea:
> 
> So Tosh, poor grammar, spelling _and_ copious profanities. :lol:
> 
> Glad standards are being mantained. :wink: Anyway, twas a far better read than the pathetic carping that went on about whom from TTOC went on the TT launch Thread. :wink:
Click to expand...

[smiley=sleeping.gif] Maybe you chaps could hold basic lessons for us lesser mortals? Maybe a forum charter needs to be created detailing the standards you expect us all to MEAT with regards written English. Entrance Exams? I canâ€™t remember the 'copious profanities' coming from me but never mind.

I will try harder in future, sorry im letting the sidedown.


----------



## zedman

yo toshiba my man u from Sheffield?


----------



## Toshiba

is it the way i spell meat?


----------



## stephengreen

Justhe1 said:


> sorry to go back on topic ( :wink: ), but did you go for SMG, didn't see it in your spec list, and if so/not, did you try both?
> 
> Just wondered as I'm a 100% SMG convert - If I could have all my cars with it from now on I would, _but_, I hated it when I first tried it on a 30 min test drive..
> 
> J


No it hasn't got the SMG. Wasn't something i really wanted in consideration of the wife. I figured that going from 163bhp to 343bhp was enough to contend with without having to get use to the gearbox as well. Having said that, a colleague purchased a CSL yesterday (the wanker) and im looking forward to having a drive in that, to try the SMG myself.


----------



## zedman

Toshiba said:


> is it the way i spell meat?


no, saw ur name in the swissol list, so where in sheff u from?


----------



## Toshiba

I live in on the notts/yorkshire border. Its just easier to say sheffield. Takes me about 25mins to get to murderhell.


----------



## garyc

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not part of the inner sanctum, so you'll never know. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho hum. In a similar _vein_, i'll just have to cope. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this Gary for an explanation:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=beetle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha. :idea:
> 
> So Tosh, poor grammar, spelling _and_ copious profanities. :lol:
> 
> Glad standards are being mantained. :wink: Anyway, twas a far better read than the pathetic carping that went on about whom from TTOC went on the TT launch Thread. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=sleeping.gif] Maybe you chaps could hold basic lessons for us lesser mortals? Maybe a forum charter needs to be created detailing the standards you expect us all to MEAT with regards written English. Entrance Exams? I canâ€™t remember the 'copious profanities' coming from me but never mind.
> 
> I will try harder in future, sorry im letting the sidedown.
Click to expand...

Yes do Tosh. Soz the Beetle homophobe now feels the victim of discrimination. :roll:



garyc said:


> Irony eh? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

garyc said:


> Yes do Tosh. Soz the Beetle homophobe now feels the victim of discrimination. :roll:


I never mentioned anything about discrimination. I was simply pointing out your statement was inaccurate. As for 'Beetle homophobe' I think the grammatically correct term would be 'Beetle hating, homophobe'.

Do try harder next time. :wink:


----------



## garyc

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes do Tosh. Soz the Beetle homophobe now feels the victim of discrimination. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I never mentioned anything about discrimination. I was simply pointing out your statement was inaccurate. As for 'Beetle homophobe' I think the grammatically correct term would be *Beetle hating*, homophobe'.
> 
> Do try harder next time. :wink:
Click to expand...

Hyphen Tosh. Hyphen. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Like it maters. You're the one throwing stones in a glass house. :lol:

This just goes to prove how pointless it all is. I donâ€™t care as long as itâ€™s not in txt speak, and is basically readable so people can understand the point you are making. :roll:


----------



## garyc

Toshiba said:


> Like it maters. You're the one throwing stones in a glass house. :lol:
> 
> This just goes to prove how pointless it all is. I donâ€™t care as long as itâ€™s not in txt speak, and is basically readable so people can understand the point you are making. :roll:


Absolutely. I may well have been alone in not being able to understand your initial post in terms of either context, content, grammar or choice of idiom:



Toshiba said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man, good choice.
> 
> Fords are shite*.*
> 
> 
> 
> I take exception to this comment in the same vain as a VW beetle.
Click to expand...

Now makes perfect sense. As a standalone comment however, it might fail to meet your own criteria as defined in sentence 4 here. No matter.

We'll stay on topic now as no one else is interested. :wink:

Cheers.


----------



## Toshiba

Gary,

The post was made after Iâ€™d been out drinking. Do you think for one moment i sat down and considered the grammatical composition of the post before i pressed submit? :lol:

I didnâ€™t like the car, nor did i think it looked anything like the TT. It would be fair to say, that the beetle is not very good, or nice IMO. I was jesting with regards to the driver as i later explained, once the post was taken out of the context which i meant. Nor was it intended to be a personal attack.

The reference to the beetle thread was again in jest as i was trying to point out, one mans dream, is another mans nightmare.

I think you're been rather Pedantic about the whole thing. But feel free correct my post/s as you see fit.


----------



## garyc

I was indeed being pedantic and you will of course have noticed my smilies throughout and the repeated use of 'irony'. 

Have a good weekend  .

I am off to the pub but probably won't post after. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

garyc said:


> I was indeed being pedantic and you will of course have noticed my smilies throughout and the repeated use of 'irony'.
> 
> Have a good weekend  .
> 
> I am off to the pub but probably won't post after. [smiley=cheers.gif]


Me too and Iâ€™ll probably post something totally stupid yet again.
Mines an extra cool pls. :wink:

ps irony is wasted on me.


----------

